# problem with sitting



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

yesterday we came home from work and soon we realized our V has some kind of problem with sitting. on command she would try to sit but at she is sitting down she wouldnt fully sit and just comes back to standing. it looks like something is bothering when sitting. she was doing same, had same trouble sitting after she was spayed, but that was normal, lasted couple days and she was fine. ant it was about 6months ago. not sure what causes it now? any ideas?
thanks


----------

